# Rome, GA - #9d1988, M Adult, last day Tues.



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

<span style="color: #3333FF">*PLEASE NOTE: Petfinder has not been updated yet. I will post Petfinder link as soon as the volunteers take down euthanized animals and post new ones. 

This beautiful male is at Floyd County Animal Control in Rome, GA. He WILL DIE on Wednesday. We lost one this week at this animal control. Someone please help him in memory of the poor soul who was lost. If you can't rescue him yourself, please cross post and help keep his post bumped to the first page. Thank you.*</span>










*Gorgeous, gorgeous male -9d1988. Please visit Floyd County Animal Control @ 431 Mathis Road in Rome, GA to see puppies, dogs, cats and kittens...These pets are in danger of being euthanized if not adopted. New pets arrive at that shelter daily. . Call 706.236.4537. Hours: M,T, Th, Fri 10:00-6:00 Sat & Sun 1:00-5:00 Closed all day Wednesdays. *


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14251535


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

Please..someone help!! Let's not let this one be pts


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

help for this boy please!?!?!??!?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

This animal control will not hold him past Tues.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

Someone..please help him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

CROSSPOSTED

Gorgeous pets seen 7.24.09 @ this shelter. 
Please cross-post to everyone you know! Thank you~

Floyd County Animal Control, 431 Mathis Rd., Rome, GA 30161
Tel: 706 236 4545
Fax 706 233 0032

FCAC Website:
http://www.floydcountyga.org/Animal%20Control/About.htm

Hours:
M, T 10am - 6pm
Wednesdays NEVER OPEN
Th, Fri 10am - 6pm
Sat + Sun 1pm - 5pm

Please note that these pets are posted on Petfinder under the shelter name, "Rome-Floyd County Humane Society" as a courtesy only. The pets you see here are NOT SAFE, nor are they under the jurisdiction of the Humane Society.

Pets having names beginning with "9" are Animal Control property, and will be euthanized after Tuesday eve if not adopted.
These pets may also be found on the following Petfinder website: 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA108.html


*If you're a rescue group, please review FCAC's rescue paperwork policies on their website.

FCAC welcomes you! Due to an incident years ago with an alleged "rescue" group, pets were being sold to unsavory practices. Hence, the paperwork is more strict in order to ensure this doesn't happen again. Please complete any paperwork in advance if you can, so as to be on file should you visit + rescue a pet. Thank you.


*********************************************************************************
9d1988
German Shepherd Dog 
Young, M

9d1988

The Rome-Floyd County Humane Society
Rome, GA
706 236 4537 
[email protected]

*****************************************************************
From: Erin C. Lockett 
Sent: Thursday, May 28, 2009 1:19:40 PM
Subject: Floyd, GA- info on Great Volunteer to help pull from Floyd....her information and great vet to use with rescue rates!!



Floyd County Petfinder Link:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA108.html



Hi,
My name is Connie Rice, and I am in Acworth, GA. I have been picking up and transporting for several rescues, but I’m wanting to focus on Floyd Co. Almost no one is working with them, and their kill rate is terrible. 

I am asking all of his approved rescues to occasionally pull a dog from Floyd and/or allow an out of state rescue that you know and trust, to pull under their license. I have found a wonderful rescue friendly vet hosp. here in Acworth (Cedarcrest AH). They have 150 kennels, and offer rescue rates. If there is one at Floyd you would like to pull, I could help pick up and transport. 

*Please help me help these doomed animals. Of course, I am here in Acworth, 45 minutes from Floyd.

I am 61 yr. old, retired RN, and as hard-working, honest and dependable as they come. I love animals and spend a good bit of time every day doing so. 

Thanks,

Connie Rice
Home: 770-975-1240
Cell: 404-386-2735



*Other volunteers, willing to help save these dogs:

*MARGARET WIMBERLY lives in Rome. Will pick up, and take to vet, etc.
Home: 706-235-2601, Cell: 706-409-1190.

*JULIA ANDERSON lives in Chattanooga. Will pick up, take to vet, and board.
Phone: 423-667-5300. Her email is: [email protected] (at aol.com).
She has worked in Rescue for years, does a lot for Atlanta Lab Rescue.


DONNA YORK
SOUTH OVERTON BOARDING 4 RESCUE
251 BARNES RD.
COOKEVILLE, TN 38506
Cell: 931-261-0139
Home: 931-498-4893

She has the most incredible boarding facility you’ve ever seen. 60 kennels, $6/night for rescues. Has full time employee to feed/water/clean. She does a lot with rescue and transport. I took animals there, toured the facility and it is awesome. 


Connie
[email protected] (at handlingsolutions.net)


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

whow this is awesome and so kind of You !


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

This is great..someone please commit to this boy!!Here is help with him. PLEASE lets do not let this one be pts!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

bump....today is his last day!!!!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

Bump to keep him at the top. Sending prayers for help.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

There is local pull and hold help, they need Rescue to commit.

Any Rescue who can save this sweet boy?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*



> Originally Posted By: Heidi WThere is local pull and hold help, they need Rescue to commit.
> 
> Any Rescue who can save this sweet boy?



There must be 1 Rescue out there with room for this boy??!?!??!!? Please?????

His time is running out quickly!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

bump...only a couple more hours for this boy.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

All this poor guy needs is 1 Rescue to step up for him....

PLEASE!??!!??!?!?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

bump....anyone?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

The clock is ticking for this poor guy!!!

Could he be pulled and boarded until there's a place for him?

Something... anything.. to get him to safety?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

Isn't today Monday? (and I'm being serious...lol...don't know which end is up lately) 

Anyway...euth at this shelter is on Wednesdays......animals must be out by close of business day on Tuesday.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

arrrggghhh....it's only Monday?!?! 

I was reading the post as today was the last day to pull him. Time is short anyways....

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

bump


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

Glad you changed the subject to say tuesday. His last day is tuesday can someone call the volunteer puller and commit to him?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

Someone emailed that this dog is going to New Beginnings. Can anyone confirm? It would be a great help to those of us who are still working on a rescue for him if someone would post.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

Hi All, this boy is coming here to us. We will be picking him up tomorrow or Wed. Marjorie got him a hold until we can get there Wed., but will try for tomorrow.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: ROME GA-a/m, 9d1988, last day Tues. Please hurry!*

Thanks so much and thanks for the update, I can sleep a little bit better.


----------

